
Apple to build $1B Austin campus, add thousands of jobs in US expansion - cik
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-to-build-1b-austin-campus-add-thousands-of-jobs-in-us-expansion/
======
mrep
113 comments and also on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18670723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18670723)

------
black_13
Not add but move. And they will whine and get a tax abatement.

------
reustle
Warning: Auto-playing video with audio on this site

~~~
smaddox
I did not get any auto-playing audio on mobile.

------
projectramo
What is the real estate impact? Should one buy real estate in "North Austin"?

